# Angelspezi 8-Bein Luxus Karpfenliege Bedchair mit Matraze Hammerpreis



## am-angelsport (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot
​ 
*Angelspezi *
*8-Bein Luxus Karpfenliege *
*mit abnehmbarer Matratze*
*
 *​ *DER Hammerpreis - bestes Preis / Leistungsverhältnis* ​


*nur 99,99 €
*​ 
Sehr stabile 8-Bein Liege in sehr guter Qualität.
Maximal gepolstert und Isoliert durch abnehmbare Isomatte auf der Liegefläche.
 Die Matratze aus Vliespolster lässt sich einfach abnehmen, Befestigung mittels Klettbänder.
 Das Fußteil der Liegenpolsterung ist abwaschenbar.
Die Bepolsterung der Liege kann man nach Bedarf härter oder weicher einstellen.
 Die Rückenlehne lässt sich über Rasten leicht verstellen und arretieren.
 Durch das vierte Beinpaar ist ein Kippen der Liege so gut wie unmöglich.
 Kopfkissen herausnehmbar
 Beine stufenlos einstellbar!
Rahmen: Stahl (pulverbeschichtet)
 Maße: 202 x 86 x 43 cm
 Höhe verstellbar: von ca. 32cm - 43cm
 Transportmaß: 86 x 26 x 82cm
Gewicht: 12,5 kg
 Belastbar bis ca. 180 kg

​

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...edchair-mit-Matraze-Hammerpreis_p29680_x2.htm







http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...edchair-mit-Matraze-Hammerpreis_p29680_x2.htm


bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

